# Very light brown discharge at 18 weeks pregnant...should I be worried?



## Morticia

Hi girlies :flower:

Really hope you can help as I'm feeling a little worried right now. :nope:

I went to the toilet when I got to work this morning (about an hour ago) and saw a tiny bit of brown blood (about the size of a penny piece) on my pantyliner, just like I had at 9 weeks pregnant (had an early scan then but nothing was wrong and had a healthy 12 week scan after that too). 

nothing else has come since, I have no other symptoms at all, no cramps or anything, and I know that brown blood = old blood, but I still can't help worrying. I haven't told anyone and think the best option is to see how it goes for the rest of the day and if it gets worse, goes red or I have any cramping, then will leave work and go to the docs or the hosp immediately. 

I'm 18 weeks today, which worries me more, but on the flipside I guess perhaps that I'm just a 'spotter'...I used to be before being pregnant, for 4/5 days before each period, so maybe that's just going to be something I'm prone to? When I went for a routine appt last week they said there was a slight trace of protein in my urine and sent it off to check if I might have an infection, so could be connected to that - I've also been quite constipated but did have a large - ahem - BM this morning, so perhaps it's that. I've also been doing a bit more exercise recently (walking, swimming etc) so perhaps I need to rest more, I don't know. just needed to share with you girls as was feeling panicky. 

Thanks for listening! xx:kiss:


----------



## Morticia

Anyone else had this experience?? nine views but no replies which feels a bit lonely....


----------



## Louise73

I woulddef call your midwife,if only to put your mind at rest. If you have no cramping,back ache or fresh blood,that's a good sign. Try not to worry tho:hugs: x


----------



## Eternal

Ive had bleeding through pregnancy, they seem to think im just prone to these things.

But I would advise any time you have any type or bleeding and spotting that you seek advice, Someone on here once said to me, "you will never regret the calls you make, only the ones you dont".


----------



## Donch03

I don't have any experience of this hun but didn't want to read and run. I agree with the other ladies to call your midwife if only for some reassurance. Xxx


----------



## cantwaitforu

Hi Morticia, I remember you from the spotting thread! Congrats on your pregnancy! 

I've had this issue all throughout my pregnancy. Always brown spotting - and I get it about every two weeks or so with a bit of cramping. Everything is perfectly fine with my baby and my doctors - family doctor and my ob/gyn have told me that as long as it is brown, I shouldn't even worry about it. 

My progesterone has been tested - and it was super high in first tri. My placenta is away from my cervix as well. 

Speak to your doctor or midwife if it really worries you, but most likely, you and baby are just fine.


----------



## Lulu1982

I normally have a little spotting a few days after intercourse, could that have caused it?x


----------



## Morticia

Lulu1982 said:


> I normally have a little spotting a few days after intercourse, could that have caused it?x

It's been about a week since we BD-d, so thinking it can't be that, but have read that when pregnant your cervix is super sensitive so I'm leaning towards the whole constipation/straining BM thing from this morning (apols if TMI!). If nothing else happens then think I will put it down to a one-off, though am definitely going to keep a cautious eye on things...thanks for all the advice and support girls x :kiss:


----------



## butterflie

i had a bit of browny yellow discharge about two weeks ago so 17 weeks and had alot of pinky brown discharge early on so our history is similar, saw midwife and she said it was fine, as soon as i heard bubbas heartbeat i instantly relaxed so maybe book an appointment and have the heartbeat checked it is the most reassuring sound xx


----------



## farmerswifey

Hey Mort!!!!

Good to see you in the second tri! lol!

I have no experience of anything of this nature at this point in pregnancy so cant really advise. However, I would ring your MW and get a bit of reassurance or perhaps a check up from her.

Keep us updated. Lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

I had brown spotting at 19 weeks the day of my ultrasound and went running into the midwife....she told me that brown is fine, and to be worried if it was covering the whole pantyliner or bright red and that's it.


----------



## lozzie27

Hi! I had a very small amount if pink discharge the other week when I was 16 weeks, I think it was because I had been out for the night the night before and was on my feet all night I am also a spotter and used to spot 4/5 days before period was due I told the midwife she wasn't worried and said I was prob just prone to it ( I had two spotting incidents one at seven weeks and one at eight weeks) it didn't continue and I have had no more since!


----------



## Morticia

Thanks girlies :flower:

sorry to worry anyone about my pesky spotting...it must've just been an anomaly because I have had nothing since and am absolutely fine...phew, panic over!!! 

thanks for all being so sweet and concerned. xx:kiss:


----------



## dee_

I had brown spotting for 2 days after a scan at 13 and a half weeks. I rang midwife who said to monitor it, and come in if it went on for a few more days or turned red. Luckily it just stopped, and have since heard heartbeat. 
It made me feel better to call midwife and she was great and very understanding - perhaps you could do the same if you are stressing.


----------



## Morticia

Hi girlies :flower:

Just wanted to check in again with an update...had a bit more of a scare this morning when I went to the toilet early because I had some more brown bleeding :-(

This time I didn't leave it - I went straight to the hospital and got checked out. They tested my blood pressure and we heard the baby's heartbeat (PHEW!) and then they examined me with a speculum and apparently I have a nasty case of thrush/candida - and if you leave it, it can cause bleeding. I now have creams and a pessary to treat it and am just so glad I got it checked. 

So if it happens to you, don't be scared to go straight to hospital! xx:kiss:


----------

